# Not sure if you will like these



## gsgary (Jan 10, 2009)

Another sport i love to shoot, don't think i have ever seen any rugby on here since i joined, so here goes

1






2





3





4





5





6 This one i took while running with 10D+50F1.8 @iso1600





7 Another 10D, shot spot the ball


----------



## polymoog (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice that 6 came out so clear considering you were running as well ...


----------



## gsgary (Jan 11, 2009)

polymoog said:


> Nice that 6 came out so clear considering you were running as well ...


 
I was very supprised


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 11, 2009)

gsgary said:


>


 
Oh dear! 
With his tooth protection, and the way he looks here and in the action you froze into the photo, he looks like one I would not want to meet in the dark, ever  .

Good sport's photography. Sharp. Well framed. Action well frozen. I like them!


----------



## stsinner (Jan 11, 2009)

Unbelievable, Gary...  Very nice...


----------



## gsgary (Jan 11, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Oh dear!
> With his tooth protection, and the way he looks here and in the action you froze into the photo, he looks like one I would not want to meet in the dark, ever  .
> 
> Good sport's photography. Sharp. Well framed. Action well frozen. I like them!


 
Thankyou, i'm sure they scored a try from this move


----------



## gsgary (Jan 11, 2009)

stsinner said:


> Unbelievable, Gary... Very nice...


 

Cheers mate


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, "he" (the one I referred to in the quoted pic) seems to also feature in Photos 3 and 4 (? - is he the one who's throwing himself on top of the whole mêlée?) - and now I wonder what he looks like in real life, I mean: could you not go take a normal portrait of him, a smiling one, maybe, just so I get to see that he is a nice guy, after all ?


----------



## gsgary (Jan 11, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> Well, "he" (the one I referred to in the quoted pic) seems to also feature in Photos 3 and 4 (? - is he the one who's throwing himself on top of the whole mêlée?) - and now I wonder what he looks like in real life, I mean: could you not go take a normal portrait of him, a smiling one, maybe, just so I get to see that he is a nice guy, after all ?


 

Here's a good looking guy for you


----------



## gsgary (Jan 11, 2009)

steez said:


> great sports photography gary


 
Cheers mate :thumbup:


----------

